# How much of your bill goes to taxes and fees?



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I've been following the debate in Elko County, Nevada, where the TV Translator District Board has been nearly replaced with people who want to shut down free OTA service. They called the (depending on who is talking) 15 to 40 dollar a YEAR addition to the property tax bill a "TV Tax", and said that people would much rather pay $40 or so a MONTH for TV via satellite, or Cable (if available).
The local paper even editorialized that TV is a "luxury".

It seems that the Feds, States and Counties win either way, since the viewers will ALL have to buy service and pay whatever taxes and fees the governments want to assess...or, do without.

So, as I ponder my recent phone bill, and see the fees and taxes and "recovery fees" on it, I wonder....What are satellite customers currently paying in taxes and fees? What do folks here think about all this?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Elko problem is a tax on all for a service that many would rather receive another way.

I don't have to pay a tax to receive free OTA TV from the full power stations nearby - nor do I have to pay a service provider. But in that TV Translator District it appears everyone pays regardless of viewership, just like everyone pays for fire and police protection, roads and other services. Compared to fire and police protection and a road to get close to your home, TV is certainly a luxury.

The taxes and fees on my satellite bill are 100% optional. If I choose to cancel satellite service I don't have to pay those taxes and fees. The same goes for the taxes and fees on my phone bill. No phone, no taxes or fees. I don't smoke so I don't have to worry about cigarette taxes. I don't drink so I don't have to worry about liquor taxes. I buy gas so I get to pay special taxes on fuel. I buy stuff so I do get to pay sales tax (including on prepared food that I eat). I also own a home so I get to pay property tax. And I get to pay income tax as well ... at a federal, state and local level (with the county getting their cut collected by the state).

My satellite bill only has sales/use taxes on it. 7%. The same level of taxes I pay when I buy fast food.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Pretty much the same as James , slightly different mix, but no tax on any TV besides sales / use taxes for pay TV service. If I didn't subscribe to DBS or cable - no TV tax. Nothing comparable to this Elko TV district tax. My local stations do a more than adequate job of getting a signal to my residence without any translators.


----------



## mattphelps (Dec 12, 2010)

Because of how government runs today... I think around 50% of my bills goes to taxes and fees. A person will not build a business that will not surely profit. As for some of my bills will of course go to the expenses of the company.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

They have tried to put tax on our Sat service here in Missouri but it has not happened yet. I only pay $0.40 per additional receiver.


----------

